

PR Experts: iPhone 4 Hardware Recall Is 'Inevitable' - jsm386
http://www.cultofmac.com/pr-experts-iphone-4-hardware-recall-is-inevitable/50565

======
Aaronontheweb
It's going to be a tough pill for Apple to swallow if they have to go through
with it. I'd bet dollars to donuts that the Android marketing team at Google
is putting in over-time this month.

